# Which camera should I look for



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Is he boarding or skiiing? If he is skiing you can get a GoPro chest strap and a GoPro camera. This won't really work too well if he is snowboarding as his chest won't be pointing downhill so all you will see is the side of the mountain. I'd highly recommend a helmet. This day and age helmets are cheap and it's worth it. If he gets a helmet go w/ a GoPro. The quality will be better and he can attach it to the top of the helmet. GoPro is obviously going to be your most expensive camera.

The other option are goggles w/ cameras in them. My buddy has a cheap pair of liquid image goggles w/ a camera. They do a very impressive job for a little amount on money. There are other options (Zeal optics, Oakley, etc.) but if I were you the Liquid Image are very easy to use. Hit one button to record and one button to stop and they are very well priced.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I use a camera from Drift Innovation. Its a little less expensive and more user friendly. I also find them more inconspicuous than the gopro. They also have quite a few different mounting options. We use helmet, goggle and pole mounts.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I have used Contour Roam cameras before. Very easy to use (one switch turns it on and starts recording, and is workable with a glove), good video, can be mounted onto a goggle strap mount.

That said, if you want to see where your husband is going, pay for some lessons and get better! My wife started snowboarding 7 years ago when we got together. We used to split up for the day on the hill, now she's bloody good and we ride all over together!

Also, if you can convince him to wear a helmet, that'd be a good thing. I'm a volunteer patroller, and I've seen many patients with an altered level of conciousness from an accident WHILE wearing a helmet. Let alone without. They're more comfortable than toques too.


----------



## mbe (Jan 17, 2017)

Thank you all for the comment.
Hm, how to say, my husband is not that I can change in regard helmet, it's not about how much does it cost, he don't want, period. He don't even have a goggle, he said he can't use it, the same with the helmet "I cannot ski anything on my head" he says. So he has an oakley sunglass he is skiing with. I cannot change him  You know someone is just that kind, haha (I will try once again to ask him to buy at least a goggle)
I am trying to catch up with him but he started skiing 35 years ago and was very active during those years, so it's not easy, while I was kept away from any sport by mom, difference 

So back to the camera, thanks again, will look for what you recommended.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

I use a sony action cam. They have the best picture quality of anything available right now. I believe the downside is that they aren't meant to be taken underwater below a depth of 10ft, but right now there isn't a better camera available than the sonys. They have built in motion stabilizer too.

This is something i filmed with it at the end of last year: 
https://youtu.be/LVOuUeve0Ys

the resolution can go a lot higher, and it can film in 60fps which is pretty awesome. has slow mo and all those other cool tricks.


----------



## mbe (Jan 17, 2017)

dave785 said:


> I use a sony action cam. They have the best picture quality of anything available right now. I believe the downside is that they aren't meant to be taken underwater below a depth of 10ft, but right now there isn't a better camera available than the sonys. They have built in motion stabilizer too.
> 
> This is something i filmed with it at the end of last year:
> https://youtu.be/LVOuUeve0Ys
> ...



Thank you for the video dave785!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

mbe said:


> "I cannot ski anything on my head" he says.


 Just ask him if Olympic skiers are good at skiing? They do it with stuff on their head!










Luckily the resort I patrol at has something like a 98% helmet wearing rate. It's still possible to seriously injure or kill yourself with a helmet, it's just less likely.

Anyway, good luck and enjoy the sport!


----------



## mbe (Jan 17, 2017)

poutanen said:


> Just ask him if Olympic skiers are good at skiing? They do it with stuff on their head!
> 
> Luckily the resort I patrol at has something like a 98% helmet wearing rate. It's still possible to seriously injure or kill yourself with a helmet, it's just less likely.
> 
> Anyway, good luck and enjoy the sport!


Yes I knoooooow... Today I had success, we bought him a goggle and I heard something like sounded "if I will have a helmet...". I showed him today we are in the XXI. century and he should accept it  He was impressed by that Oakley Airwave, here we are today. I think last time he tried to have goggle it was years ago when all the goggle had the fog problem.
I imagine back in the 80's in Europe when he started skiing it was a different story. I also remember first time I visited some ski resort in Austria just to look the panorama, no one had helmet, today here in the US I see almost on everyone. But I don't want to be off topic in my own topic


----------



## mbe (Jan 17, 2017)

dave785 said:


> I use a sony action cam. They have the best picture quality of anything available right now. I believe the downside is that they aren't meant to be taken underwater below a depth of 10ft, but right now there isn't a better camera available than the sonys. They have built in motion stabilizer too.
> 
> This is something i filmed with it at the end of last year:
> https://youtu.be/LVOuUeve0Ys
> ...


I looked closer all the option and I decided to skip the Sony because in the mounting on the chest, it's facing forward with full length and I think it would be not the best. But absolutely good hint, thank you dave785!


----------



## mbe (Jan 17, 2017)

After I looked up at goggles with camera, Sony and others, I have two to decide from.
I don't know if anyone interested about but I'm going to write my findings.

The GoPro is very popular and I am sure it's a great product but from the cameras they are selling now only the Hero5 Black has replace battery, the others are built-in. I don't know for what else than winter sports we are gonna use it but to have a fully charged replacement battery in pocket should be great.
Especially that all the GoPro cameras has quite "weak" batteries, the best, the Hero5 Black has some 1200 mAh battery and the others only 1000 mAh. Considering that batteries are loosing energy in cold temperature faster, hm, I am wondering the decision of the manufacturer.

What I found very interesting is the Veho Muvi camera. They say it has 4 hours battery life (compared to that GoPro has 1-2 hours only) and not built-in battery. 
The price is much lower than the GoPro, I don't know why?

Tried to search on this forum if someone has an experience with Veho Muvi, but the search cannot find anything. I am gonna look on the internet tonight for some user feedback, if there is any.
Anyone heard about that camera?


----------



## Snakepit (Feb 24, 2017)

If cost is not an issue, you can look into a drone that follows him while recording video. Those drones can be used with a GoPro or any other similar action cam.


----------



## rmmm7410 (Feb 25, 2017)

Next month the Xiaomi yi 4k+ comes out. It is going to be the "go pro killer". It will be the only only camera on the market with 4k/60fps frame rate and image stabilisation, battery will last almost twice as long as the GoPro Hero 5. An offical rrp hasn't been release but they're saying it will be significantly cheaper then the Hero5. It also uses the same mounts as Gopro so easy to get a variety of mounts.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

mbe said:


> I looked closer all the option and I decided to skip the Sony because in the mounting on the chest, it's facing forward with full length and I think it would be not the best. But absolutely good hint, thank you dave785!


for snowboarding you wouldn't mount on the chest anyway... but for skiing you would.

FOr what it's worth, I use a chest mount with the sony all the time when I'm mountain biking. It looks like my chest has a hardon haha. But it works well.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I've taken your recommendation @dave785 (and some Internet research) and picked up the Sony yesterday for my trip! I didn't suggest it to my wife until she was already in "vacation mode" so she was surprisingly fine with it. With the image stabilization I'm looking forward to throwing it in my mountain bike when the snow melts.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

mbe said:


> He is skiing and he is going everywhere on the slopes to discover all the trails while I am on the green trails only.
> I wish to see where he is going, how he is going, what he is seeing ...


I hope for your sake that he isnt just ducking off the mountain to the nearest strip bar while you are on the green runs 

In which case the best camera option might be to hire a private investigator!


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

dave785 said:


> for snowboarding you wouldn't mount on the chest anyway... but for skiing you would.


I use a chest mount quite frequently while boarding. You just need a piece that angles the camera 70-80 degrees to the left/right.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

https://youtu.be/KyM4ixgoy-M

Thats the goggles mount with the Drift. I use pole mounts too... if you look at the videos from a day prior to that one on my YouTube you will see that...

Click the hd 1080 on Youtube for the beter quality


----------



## mbe (Jan 17, 2017)

tokyo_dom said:


> I hope for your sake that he isnt just ducking off the mountain to the nearest strip bar while you are on the green runs
> 
> In which case the best camera option might be to hire a private investigator!


Haha, he is not stupid doing that while in ski area, he would do that (if he wants) while we are in the city :wink:

PS - After we bought a goggle for him (he was amazed yesterday trying it) he now wants a goggle. Double success. I think it's just lack of knowledge of the newer technologies that someone older skier doesn't want to keep up with the new trends  When they started there was wood ski and stuff like that. (I saw someone at Keystone similar minded, a guy skiing in very basic stuff, what took my eyes was his jeans!) (compared to someone I saw yesterday under the ski jacket wore business suit with necktie)


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Helmets can be incredibly comfortable and warm too. Add some bluetooth speakers and its probably 100x better than what he is imagining. 

However, after a day on the slopes with a helmet, he WILL notice the neck strain. Especially if you add goggles, and a gopro or whatever camera you get. It will be an additional 20+oz on his noggin, which he might get annoyed with very quickly.

If he is skiing (not snowboarding), then a chest mount sounds best i think


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

SGboarder said:


> I use a chest mount quite frequently while boarding. You just need a piece that angles the camera 70-80 degrees to the left/right.


Does it not catch your chest / jacket in the shot? I might have to try this because I can definitely rotate the camera like that.


----------

